# upload - download



## sarant (Aug 28, 2008)

Στο γλωσσάρι της Ελετούς που είχε δημοσιέψει ο Νίκελ παλιότερα
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=450&highlight=upload
το upload αποδίδεται "αναφορτώνω, ανεβάζω" και πρέπει να το δούμε σε αντιδιαστολή με το download που δίνεται "καταφορτώνω, κατεβάζω". Ως εδώ καμιά αντίρρηση, μόνο που αιδημόνως παραλείπεται το ουσιαστικό. 

Τι θα βάζαμε σε ένα κείμενο δημοσιογραφικό, που δεν θεωρεί ιεροσυλία να βάλει όρους της καθομιλουμένης (δηλ. θα βάλει κλικάρισμα και όχι επικρότηση ή όπως αλλιώς δελλέγεται ο όρος στα ελετικά); Οι όροι που εμφανίζονται είναι, π.χ., preventing illegal uploads. Δεν μου αρέσει ούτε "τα ανεβάσματα" ούτε οι "αναφορτώσεις" (ισουχριστοσνικά) και δεν θέλω περίφραση, ένα ουσιαστικό θέλω.

(Παρέμπ, η Μάικροσοφτ το download το λέει λήψη που είναι καλό αλλά άχρωμο, δηλαδή διαβάζεις λήψη και θα μπορούσε να είναι κάτι άλλο, αλλά το upload δεν ξέρω πώς το λέει).


----------



## kapa18 (Aug 28, 2008)

sarant said:


> (Παρέμπ, η Μάικροσοφτ το download το λέει λήψη που είναι καλό αλλά άχρωμο, δηλαδή διαβάζεις λήψη και θα μπορούσε να είναι κάτι άλλο, αλλά το upload δεν ξέρω πώς το λέει).



Το λέει "αποστολή". Δεν ξέρω πώς σας φαίνεται..


----------



## stathis (Aug 28, 2008)

sarant said:


> Τι θα βάζαμε σε ένα κείμενο δημοσιογραφικό, που δεν θεωρεί ιεροσυλία να βάλει όρους της καθομιλουμένης (δηλ. θα βάλει κλικάρισμα και όχι επικρότηση ή όπως αλλιώς δελλέγεται ο όρος στα ελετικά); Οι όροι που εμφανίζονται είναι, π.χ., preventing illegal uploads. Δεν μου αρέσει ούτε "τα ανεβάσματα" ούτε οι "αναφορτώσεις" (ισουχριστοσνικά) και δεν θέλω περίφραση, ένα ουσιαστικό θέλω.


Κι όμως, το "ανέβασμα" είναι αυτό που ψάχνεις. Μας αρέσει δεν μας αρέσει, έχει επικρατήσει.
(Συμφωνώ πάντως ότι στον πληθυντικό "κλωτσάει" όσο να 'ναι...)


----------



## sarant (Aug 28, 2008)

Ίσως σταματήσει να κλωτσάει αν το χρησιμοποιήσουμε και στον γραπτό λόγο.

Το "αποστολή" μου φαίνεται ίδιο με το "λήψη", δηλαδή καλό αλλά άχρωμο ή ίσως αχρωμόσημο· ακούς "αποστολή" και δεν πάει ο νους σου στο upload αλλά σε τόσα άλλα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2008)

sarant said:


> Το "αποστολή" μου φαίνεται ίδιο με το "λήψη", δηλαδή καλό αλλά άχρωμο ή ίσως αχρωμόσημο· ακούς "αποστολή" και δεν πάει ο νους σου στο upload αλλά σε τόσα άλλα.


Καλημέρα. Η μετάφραση στα πρότυπα της Microsoft είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς μια υπόθεση αποστειρωμένη, που σχεδόν θυμίζει νομικό έγγραφο. Προκειμένου να υπάρχει μια ομοιομορφία στις μεταφράσεις, έχει δημιουργηθεί ένας σχεδόν άκαμπτος τρόπος διατύπωσης που πόρρω απέχει από τις καθημερινές διατυπώσεις όλου του κλάδου, από τον απλό χρήστη και τον χακερά ως τον προγραμματιστή και τον πωλητή. Αν αρχίσουμε να καταθέτουμε εδώ διατυπώσεις («Επιλέξτε την πρώτη επιλογή», «Επιλύθηκε το πρόβλημά σας;»), θα ξημερωθούμε. Πάω να κάνω κάτι καλύτερο.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 28, 2008)

Υπάρχει βέβαια και η επιλογή του απευθείας δανείου: απλόαντ - ντάουνλοαντ. Λέω απλόαντ και όχι απλόουντ, για λόγους "φιλικότητας" και "αντιστρεψιμότητας" (ίσως).


----------



## stathis (Aug 28, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Υπάρχει βέβαια και η επιλογή του απευθείας δανείου: απλόαντ - ντάουνλοαντ.


Γιου μαστ μπι τζόουκινγκ! :)


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 28, 2008)

stathis said:


> Γιου μαστ μπι τζόουκινγκ! :)



Γιατί; Πολλές φορές είναι αναγκαία πρακτική και ούτως ή άλλως στην καθομιλουμένη έχει ήδη παγιωθεί (οπότε είναι μάλλον ζήτημα χρόνου να περάσει και στον γραπτό λόγο).


----------



## Palavra (Aug 28, 2008)

Όχι, Αμβρόσιε, και πάλι όχι!
Δε γίνεται να μεταγράφουμε όποτε μας ζορίζει κάτι. Εντάξει, δε λέω, πολλές λέξεις είναι λίγο δύσκολο να μεταφραστούν/μεταφερθούν στα ελληνικά και σίγουρα θα υπάρξει δανεισμός σε αρκετό βαθμό, αλλά στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μιλάμε για μια κίνηση που στην καθομιλουμένη είναι στα ελληνικά. Συχνότερο είναι να ακούσεις «ανεβάζω» «κατεβάζω» παρά κάνω απλόουντ, ντάουνλόουντ. 

Μένει μόνο να βρούμε ουσιαστικό. Μπάι δε γουέι, κάπου (αλλά δε θυμάμαι πού) κάποτε είχε πάρει το αφτί μου μια «*αναβίβαση*»/«*καταβίβαση*». Τι λέτε;


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 28, 2008)

Palavra said:


> κάπου (αλλά δε θυμάμαι πού) κάποτε είχε πάρει το αφτί μου μια «*αναβίβαση*»/«*καταβίβαση*». Τι λέτε;



Αυτό το έχω ακούσει κι εγώ (και μάλιστα πρόσφατα, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πού).


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 28, 2008)

Εμένα παλιότερα μου άρεσε το "μεταφόρτωση" αλλά σταμάτησα να το χρησιμοποιώ γιατί υπήρχε σύγχυση για το αν αντιστοιχεί στο download ή το upload. Υπάρχει και η επιλογή του "μεταποθήκευση" για το download ώστε να χρησιμοποιείται το "μεταφόρτωση" για το upload.
Πλέον χρησιμοποιώ τα άχρωμα "αποστολή" και "λήψη" της Microsoft στα πιο "επίσημα" κείμενα με παράθεση του πρωτότυπου όρου μέσα σε παρένθεση. Στα πιο "καθημερινά" κείμενα χρησιμοποιώ το "κατέβασμα" και το "ανέβασμα".

Όσο για το "άπλοαντ" και το "ντάουνλοαντ" με ξενίζουν τόσο πολύ που δεν ξέρω αν θα τα χρησιμοποιούσα ποτέ, ακόμα κι αν περνούσαν επίσημα στο γραπτό λόγο. Τι θα λέμε, δηλαδή; "Κάντε άπλοαντ το αρχείο"; 

Άσε που μου θυμίζουν κάτι κομπιουτεράδες με στοιχειώδη γνώση της αγγλικής που διαβάζουν ό,τι βλέπουν. Είχαμε έναν τέτοιο στο γραφείο που δούλευα παλιά. Δολοφονούσε την αγγλική γλώσσα σε καθημερινή βάση.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 28, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πού


Ωραίοι είμαστε κι οι δύο! Ποιος είστε, κύριε, είπαμε;;


----------



## stathis (Aug 28, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Γιατί; Πολλές φορές είναι αναγκαία πρακτική και ούτως ή άλλως στην καθομιλουμένη έχει ήδη παγιωθεί (οπότε είναι μάλλον ζήτημα χρόνου να περάσει και στον γραπτό λόγο).



1. Υπάρχει παγιωμένη απόδοση στην καθομιλουμένη, ενώ το "απλόαντ/απλόουντ" λέγεται ελάχιστα.
2. Οπτικά είναι ελαφρώς απαίσιο (για μένα τουλάχιστον).


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 28, 2008)

Εμένα δεν με ξενίζει, αλλά δεν επιμένω. Μια ιδέα ήταν. 

Πάντως το Γκουγκλ, μου δίνει 1070 ευρήματα για απλόαντ και 563 για απλόουντ.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 28, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Ωραίοι είμαστε κι οι δύο! Ποιος είστε, κύριε, είπαμε;;



Άσε γιατί μ' αυτή την απίστευτη εισροή πληροφοριών στο κεφάλι μου + τόσες ώρες αποβλάκωση μπροστά από την οθόνη, έχω αρχίσει και ξεχνάω πολλά βασικά πράγματα. Σήμερα το πρωί είχα ξεχάσει πώς λέμε το Board of Directors στα Ελληνικά...


----------



## kabuki (Aug 28, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι είναι μπόαρντ/μπόουρντ οβ νταϊρέκτορς. ;)


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 28, 2008)

kabuki said:


> Νομίζω ότι είναι μπόαρντ/μπόουρντ οβ νταϊρέκτορς. ;)



Όχι Μπόρντ;


----------



## kabuki (Aug 28, 2008)

Όχι, όχι, αγαπητέ! Μπερδεύτηκατε! Αυτή που λέτε είναι η βρεγμένη Μπόρντ! χιχιχιχιχιχ (εννοείται ότι κάνω πλάκα και απλώς μαγαρίζω το νήμα)


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 28, 2008)

Δείτε και αυτό: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-6853.html


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2009)

Να φτιάξουμε σύλλογο για τη διάδοση του *ηλέ*. Και να το γράφουμε έτσι, χωρίς την παύλα. Η δόξα ανήκει στον Γιάννη Χάρη. Η ΕΛΕΤΟ είναι ακόμα κολλημένη στο *ηλ–*, το οποίο μόνο γράφεται, γιατί είναι γελοίο να εκφέρεται έτσι.

Φαντασίωση: να δω _ηλελήψη_ και _ηλαποστολή_ / _ηλεαποστολή_ για τα _download_ και _upload_. Γιατί να τα βαρύνουμε; Επειδή τα _download_ / _upload_ καταλαβαίνουμε αμέσως ότι αναφέρονται σε ηλεκτρονική λήψη και αποστολή, ενώ δεν συμβαίνει το ίδιο με τα σκέτα _λήψη_ και _αποστολή_ της ελληνικής.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 19, 2009)

Download: κατωφόρτωση
Upload: ανωφόρτωση

Όχι «*ανα*φόρτωση» και «*κατα*φόρτωση», κατ' αναλογίαν προς τα «αναφορά» και «καταφορά» που καλύτερο να λέγονται «ανωφορά» και «κατωφορά» (ανωφορική και κατωφορική δείξη).


----------



## Zazula (May 19, 2009)

nickel said:


> Φαντασίωση: να δω _ηλελήψη_ και _ηλαποστολή_ / _ηλεαποστολή_ για τα _download_ και _upload_. Γιατί να τα βαρύνουμε; Επειδή τα _download_ / _upload_ καταλαβαίνουμε αμέσως ότι αναφέρονται σε ηλεκτρονική λήψη και αποστολή, ενώ δεν συμβαίνει το ίδιο με τα σκέτα _λήψη_ και _αποστολή_ της ελληνικής.


Εγώ πάντως δεν συμφωνώ ότι το ζεύγος _(ηλεκτρονικής) λήψης / αποστολή_ς ταυτίζεται εννοιολογικά με το ζεύγος _download / upload_.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 19, 2009)

Ακριβώς, Zazula.


----------



## Ambrose (May 19, 2009)

Αυτό έχει συζητηθεί ξανά. Παρόλο που η αποστολή/λήψη είναι μάλλον υπερώνυμα του upload/download, η σημασία τους αποκρυσταλλώνεται στο context. Προσωπικά, δεν με χαλάει. Ούτως ή άλλως, η Microsoft τα χρησιμοποιεί ήδη και είναι μια καλή, κατανοητή και εύπεπτη λύση.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 19, 2009)

Και τι να λέει άμα τα χρησιμοποιεί η Microsoft; Εδώ αυτοί αναθέσανε την μετάφραση του Windows Live σε αυτόματο μεταφραστή λες κι είναι καμιά οικιακή επιχειρήση…


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2009)

Προς το παρόν, αυτά είναι τα διαδεδομένα από τη Microsoft. Άντε να ανοίξουμε νήμα και γι' αυτά. Να συμπεριληφθούν στη συζήτηση τα _επιφόρτωση / αποφόρτωση_.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 19, 2009)

Αποφόρτωση; Λάθος μέγα! Δεν αποφορτώνονται τα αρχεία που διακομίζονται προς τα τερματικά… Η αποφόρτωση καλείται “unloading”.


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 19, 2009)

Πάλι καλά που δεν λένε και ηλεκτρονική προσκομιδή/αποκομιδή.


----------



## Zazula (May 20, 2009)

sarant said:


> Ηλελήψη, ηλαποστολή, εξαιρετικά, και το αιτιολογικό τους άριστο!


Αυτό ακριβώς (δηλαδή το αιτιολογικό τους) είναι που δεν με βρίσκει εμένα σύμφωνο, όπως είπα κι εδώ. Η λήψη και η αποστολή προϋποθέτουν εξ ορισμού _και_ έναν αποστολέα (η λήψη) κι έναν παραλήπτη (η αποστολή), κι ας εστιάζουν στον παραλήπτη (η λήψη) και στον αποστολέα (η αποστολή). Είναι διαδικασίες που συνδέουν έναν αποστολέα με έναν παραλήπτη. Τα upload / download από την άλλη, εννοούν ότι το ένα άκρο είναι ένας χώρος αποθήκευσης (ftp server, file-hosting site, image-hosting service κλπ). Όταν λ.χ. κάποιος κάνει upload μία εικόνα στο imageshack ή ένα αρχείο στο rapidshare, δεν τα αποστέλλει σε κανέναν συγκεκριμένα — απλώς τα σώζει, τα φορτώνει σε έναν απομακρυσμένο διακομιστή. Γι' αυτό και είμαι υπέρ των αποδόσεων *κατωφόρτωση* (download) και *ανωφόρτωση* (upload). Η _αναφόρτωση_ δεν με βρίσκει σύμφωνο διότι _ανα-_ δεν σημαίνει μόνο «προς τα επάνω» (_ανάδυση_), αλλά και «ξανά» (_αναδιανομή_). Και επειδή υπάρχει και το _reload_, προτιμώ να αποφύγουμε εντελώς την _αναφόρτωση_, για να μην προβληματιζόμαστε αν τελικά σημαίνει _upload_ ή _reload_. Για το _reload_ πάντως προτείνω την *επαναφόρτωση*.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 20, 2009)

Ακριβώς όπως τα λέει ο Zazula.


----------



## Farofylakas (May 20, 2009)

stathis said:


> Κι όμως, το "ανέβασμα" είναι αυτό που ψάχνεις. Μας αρέσει δεν μας αρέσει, έχει επικρατήσει.
> (Συμφωνώ πάντως ότι στον πληθυντικό "κλωτσάει" όσο να 'ναι...)



Τα _ανέβασμα / κατέβασμα_ έχουν το μεγάλο μειονέκτημα πως είναι λέξεις με ένα ευρύτατο σημασιολογικό πεδίο (αντίστοιχη περίπτωση είναι τα _είσοδος / έξοδος_ για _input / output_). Ανεβάζουμε τις γρίλιες, ανεβάζουμε τα μανίκια, ανεβάζουμε πίεση και τόσα άλλα... Αν θα έπρεπε να επιμείνουμε σε αυτές τις λέξεις θα πρότεινα τουλάχιστον κάποια παραλλαγή για το ουσιαστικό όπως π.χ. _ανεβασιά, κατεβασιά _(ξέρω, ακούγεται λαϊκό) που τέλος πάντων δεν θα "κλωτσήσει" στον πληθυντικό.



Zazula said:


> Εγώ πάντως δεν συμφωνώ ότι το ζεύγος _(ηλεκτρονικής) λήψης / αποστολή_ς ταυτίζεται εννοιολογικά με το ζεύγος _download / upload_.



Θα συμφωνήσω κι εγώ. Πιο πολύ μου θυμίζει _αποστολή ηλεμηνύματος_ (τώρα που το βάλαμε στο λεξιλόγιό μας)



Zazula said:


> Γι' αυτό και είμαι υπέρ των αποδόσεων *κατωφόρτωση* (download) και *ανωφόρτωση* (upload).



Μάλλον τα καλύτερα που ακούστηκαν μέχρι στιγμής αν και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα μπορούσαν να επικρατήσουν. Μιας και φλερτάρουμε όμως με την ιδέα ας αναφέρουμε και τα αντίστοιχα ρήματα _κατωφορτώνω / ανωφορτώνω_ καθώς και το αποτέλεσμα τής πράξης _ανωφόρτωμα / κατωφόρτωμα_ (που σχηματίζουν και πληθυντικό) ή ίσως κι _ανωφορτωσιά / κατωφορτωσιά_.


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2009)

*1. σούμα*

_Λήψη, αποστολή, κατεβάζω, ανεβάζω_ — αυτοί είναι οι όροι που, καλώς ή κακώς, έχουν επικρατήσει και χρησιμοποιούνται κατά κόρον, ανάλογα με το κείμενο.

Στο επίπεδο της ορολογίας (γιατί τα «κατεβάζω» και «ανεβάζω» στην καθημερινή χρήση είναι ακλόνητα):
Η ΕΛΕΤΟ λέει (για τα _download_ και _upload_ αντίστοιχα) *καταφόρτωση* και *αναφόρτωση*, άλλοι λένε _αποφόρτωση_ και _επιφόρτωση_, και άλλοι _κατωφόρτωση_ και _ανωφόρτωση_.


*2. προσωπικές απόψεις*

Πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι για αυτή τη διαδικασία αντιγραφής δεν μου αρέσει τίποτα με «φόρτωση». Δεν υπάρχει «φόρτωση» με τη σημασία φορτώνω στο φορτηγό, στον κόκορα ή στον υπολογιστή μου.

Αντιγράφω:
To receive a file transmitted over a network. In any communications session, "download" means receive, and "upload" means send. The download/upload often implies a big/little scenario, in which data are being downloaded from the "big" server into the "little" user's computer. Uploading implies sending data from the little computer to the big computer.
http://encyclopedia2.thefreedictionary.com/download

Όμοια πράγματα διαβάζουμε στα:
http://searchnetworking.techtarget.com/sDefinition/0,,sid7_gci211996,00.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uploading_and_downloading

Κοντολογίς, αντιγράφουμε από τον μεγάλο σέρβερ στον μικρό προσωπικό μας υπολογιστή. Και αντίστροφα. Το _load_ πώς προέκυψε στα αγγλικά; Στην Wikipedia γράφει: defines such data as being copied and compiled (indicated by the term "loading"). Παρντόν; Μήπως αφορούσε αρχικά μόνο τη μεταφορά αμέσως εκτελέσιμων προγραμμάτων; Πάντως, σήμερα δεν «φορτώνουμε» κανένα πρόγραμμα ούτε εννοούν οι Άγγλοι ότι φορτώνουμε τον υπολογιστή μας.

Στο πρότυπο του ανεβοκατεβάσματος της καθομιλουμένης, θα είχαμε τα λόγια _αναβίβαση_ / _αναβιβασμός_ και _καταβίβαση_ / _καταβιβασμός_, όπου είναι σαφής η σημασία του «ανα–» και του «κατά–». Δεν διανοήθηκε κανείς να τα απλοποιήσει σε _ανω_~ και _κατω_~. Και πόσες λόγιες λέξεις ξέρετε από _ανω_– και _κατω_– εκτός από _ανωφέρεια_ και _κατωφέρεια_;

Συχνότατα σε περιγραφές έχω χρησιμοποιήσει το _αντιγράφω_ και την _αντιγραφή_ αντί για _λήψη_ και _αποστολή_, όταν το κείμενο κάνει σαφή την κατεύθυνση της αντιγραφής, όπως και το μέσο. Δεν έχω μπει σε πειρασμό για _αναντιγραφή_ και _καταντιγραφή_, αν και θα ήταν οι ακριβέστεροι νεολογισμοί. :)

Πάντως, αν ήταν να χρησιμοποιήσω κάτι με «φόρτωση», θα με κάλυπταν τα _αναφόρτωση_, _καταφόρτωση, αναφορτώνω, καταφορτώνω, καταφορτώσιμα αρχεία_.

Η αποστολή και η λήψη προς και από μηχάνημα δεν μου προξενούν πρόβλημα. Εδώ στέλνουμε διαστημόπλοια στον Άρη χωρίς τη βεβαιότητα ότι θα τα περιμένει παραλήπτης, δεν μπορώ να στείλω ένα αρχείο στον σέρβερ του Imageshack; Πρέπει να το αναφορτώσω ή να το ανωφορτώσω;

Και πρέπει να έχεις μεταφράσει ιστοσελίδες για να ξέρεις πόσο χρήσιμη είναι η _λήψη_ αρχείου σε σχέση με την _καταφόρτωση_ (λόγω συντομίας και αμεσότητας). Οι άνθρωποι που έχουν μεταφράσει δεκάδες αν όχι εκατοντάδες φορές το _download_ καταφεύγοντας στους όρους της Microsoft παρακολουθούν ίσως το νήμα και κουνούν το κεφάλι τους συγκαταβατικά.

Όσο για τις _ηλελήψεις_ και τις _ηλαποστολές_, αυτοί είναι όροι για το μέλλον, όταν θα επεκταθεί η χρήση του _ηλε_ στη γλώσσα. Μέχρι τότε προτείνω να διαλέξετε από:

*ανεβάζω – κατεβάζω
αποστολή – λήψη
αναφόρτωση – καταφόρτωση*


----------



## Palavra (Jan 4, 2010)

Μου πρότειναν για το download _φόρτωση από δίκτυο_. Δεν μου αρέσει, εσάς; (Θα το εκτιμήσω αν η απάντηση είναι όχι ).
Κατ' αρχάς, τι σημαίνει _φόρτωση_;
Δεύτερον, το download γίνεται πάντα από κάποιο δίκτυο;


----------



## nickel (Jan 4, 2010)

Η «φόρτωση», όπως αντιλαμβάνεται όπως διαβάζει τα παραπάνω, είναι μια λέξη που παίζει πολύ στα ελληνικά όταν έχεις απέναντί σου το _down*load*_. Γι' αυτό υπάρχει και το ελετοϊκό *καταφόρτωση*.

Αυτοί που σου πρότειναν το «φόρτωση από δίκτυο» έχουν υπόψη τους τον ορισμό που έβαλα παραπάνω (To receive a file transmitted over a network). Σκέφτονται ότι δεν χρειάζεται _ανα_- ή _κατά_-, αφού το «από δίκτυο» φαίνεται να τους αρκεί για τη δήλωση της κατεύθυνσης. Γιατί όμως όχι «λήψη από δίκτυο» ή «από το διαδίκτυο» αν σε αυτό μόνο αναφέρεται η συγκεκριμένη χρήση;

Wikipedia: Uploading and downloading
In computer networks, to download means to receive data to a local system from a remote system, or to initiate such a data transfer. Examples of a remote system from which a download might be performed include a webserver, FTP server, email server, or other similar systems. A download can mean either any file that is offered for downloading or that has been downloaded, or the process of receiving such a file.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 4, 2010)

Θα ήθελα απλώς να προσθέσω άλλες δύο (περιγραφικές) επιλογές από το γλωσσάρι που χρησιμοποιώ (και έχει πρώτες επιλογές του το *ανέβασμα/κατέβασμα* και τη *λήψη/αποστολή*, ενώ αδιαφορεί για τη φόρτωση):

*download*: αντιγράφω στο τρέχον σύστημα, διαβιβάζω σε κατώτερο σύστημα
*upload*: αντιγράφω σε άλλο σύστημα, διαβιβάζω σε ανώτερο σύστημα


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 31, 2010)

Από όλη την ανωτέρω καθόλα ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση προβληματίστηκα ή μάλλον μελαγχόλησα από το πόσο πίσω έχει μείνει η ελληνική γλώσσα στην παραγωγή νέων όρων. Συνεχώς καθόμαστε και ασχολούμαστε με το πώς θα μεταφράσουμε νέους ξένους όρους ή πώς τέλος πάντων να προσαρμόσουμε υπάρχουσες ελληνικές λέξεις ώστε να αποδίδουν νέα ανύπαρκτα μέχρι πριν νοήματα. Το αντίστροφο, δηλαδή η -κάθε- αγγλική να προσπαθεί να κάνει το ίδιο με νέες ελληνικές λέξεις δεν παίζει σχεδόν καθόλου. Δεν παράγουμε πλέον, απλώς ακολουθούμε ασθμαίνοντας τις εξελίξεις...

Συνταρακτική διαπίστωση - ανακάλυψα τον τροχό, θα μου πείτε. Όχι ακριβώς, απλά λέω τον πόνο μου...


----------



## Palavra (Mar 31, 2010)

Για να παράγει κανείς ορολογία, π.χ., υπολογιστών, θα πρέπει παράλληλα να παράγει και τους υπολογιστές. Εμείς εκτός από τουρισμό δεν παράγουμε και τίποτα σπουδαίο, επομένως λογικό είναι αυτό που γίνεται.


----------



## zephyrous (Mar 31, 2010)

Το πρόβλημα των ουσιαστικών λύνεται με τον έναν ή τον άλλον τρόπο (πλέον χρησιμοποιώ το ζεύγος "λήψη από το Διαδίκτυο / αποστολή στο Διαδίκτυο" αν δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο το συγκείμενο - Αν είναι ξεκάθαρο, απλώς "λήψη/αποστολή [αρχείων]"). Το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα είναι το ρήμα. Αυτό το "πραγματοποιήστε λήψη/αποστολή" μού κάθεται στο λαιμό. Συχνά το πρόβλημα λύνεται με "λάβετε/φάγετε/στείλτε μέσω Διαδικτύου". Αλλιώς...


----------



## Palavra (Mar 31, 2010)

zephyrous said:


> Αλλιώς...


Ηλεξούτ;


----------

